# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  ¿Sobre qué cultivos o temas te interesaría que inform@cción organice sus Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas (SEPA) el 2015?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum: 
El siguiente tema es para que nos ayuden a decidir sobre qué cultivos o temas les interesaría que organicemos eventos de capacitación el año 2015, junto a inform@cción. Como ya algunos saben, inform@cción organiza durante el año los Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas (SEPA), y estamos empezando a planear todos los eventos del 2015 para poder hacer mejor la convocatoria de expositores y la promoción de éstos, con la finalidad de que los SEPAS sean de gran utilidad para ustedes los agricultores. 
Si tienes algún cultivo o tema en particular que sugerirnos, por favor responde a esta encuesta o déjanos tus comentarios para poder tomar mejores decisiones de cara al año 2015, que ya está a la vuelta de la esquina. 
Para mayores informes o sugerencias, pueden contactarnos a eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe. 
¡Muchas gracias por su apoyo!Temas similares: Inform@cción considera que Arequipa debe reconvertir sus pasturas a cultivos de uva blanca de exportación Seminario de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas (SEPA) DE UVA DE MESA Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas: FERTIRRIEGO (21 y 22 de marzo, 2012) Seminario de Fitopatología organizado por inform@cción (1 y 2 de febrero, 2012) SEPA: Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas

----------


## marco

QUINUA,PAPRIKA,ALCACHOFA

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## juancito20006

he buscado y no encuentro nada sobre cultivos de hortalizas, tengo un pequeño terreno y deseo cultivar algunas hortalizas, pero no encuentro cursos ni información sobre como cultivar hortalizas, ciclo vegetativo (cuanto demora en producir desde la siembra, ni lo cuidados que se le debe dar a las plantas, para decidir que sembrar y tener la seguridad que no van a ser victimas de las enfermedades...por ejemplo cultive tomates y cundo estaban enormes y listos para cosechar, se podrian por dentro y yo no sabia que le tenia que hechar para prevenir esto, gracias si pueden informar sobre Horticultura

----------


## Ararat

EL TRIGO Y LA SOYA UNA PAREJA QUE CONVERTIRA A LA COSTA DEL PERU EN UN GRANERO.
Estimados lectores y ganaderos de Agro Fórum, cuando vean en el mapa de Perú súmenle 22º mas a la Latitud del Perú por ejemplo si ve 8º es que es 30º de Latitud Sur, o si ve 12º es que es 36º grados de Latitud Sur. Las ISOTERMAS en las que esta situada la región costera del Perú en su gran mayoría pertenece a las REGIONES DE CLIMA TEMPLADO 21º a 17.5º de Temperatura media anual.
El trigo y la soya crecerían bien a partir de la costa del departamento de costa de Lambayeque.
PRODUCCION DE TRIGO EN LA COSTA PERUANA:
Lambayeque 3 TM /ha. costa de Lima 5 TM/ha. costa de Arequipa 7 TM/ha. costa de Tacna 12 TM/ha.
Asociando el cultivo del trigo y la soya en los meses de invierno y de verano.
El primer paso seria sembrar soya en primavera entre Octubre y Noviembre, luego de la cosecha de soya entre otoño entre Abril y Mayo y con la tierra perfectamente FERTILIZADA por la soya, se procedería a sembrar el trigo en los meses de Mayo a Junio.
Continuando con este precioso ciclo entre una leguminosa y un cereal, procederíamos nuevamente con la siembra del trigo rey de los cereales y la soya su compañera.
Con estas buenas practicas agrícolas contribuiremos a rescatar de la SALINIZACION provocados por la indiscriminada siembra de arroz en los suelos de la costa del Perú y contribuiremos a la mejor calidad de vida de nuestros agricultores.
*El desecho de la cosecha de cereales y leguminosas es un buen pienso para el ganado.
MUCHAS GRACIAS

----------


## juancito20006

interesante y muy buen dato

----------


## rochan

lucuma

----------

